
Testing, testing, testing. It prints - Garbage
http://design.canonical.com/2012/03/printer-test-page/
======
zdw
In lieu of a standard test page, I print the google home page.

Assuming it's not a doodle, the google logo + search box has all the ink
colors for most printers, and is very low coverage.

------
jakemcgraw
Wow, whether through legacy support, or they just don't care, when's the last
time you heard Microsoft or Apple talking about the print diagnostic page?
Perhaps Ubuntu will finally crack the Linux as a truly (your grandmother can
use it) alternative desktop OS.

~~~
funkah
Maybe MS and Apple think other things are much more worth talking about. I
would concur, personally.

------
vacri
It is astonishing that they took _four years_ to fix their incredibly wasteful
custom test page.

~~~
bdunbar
I assume their todo list resembles mine, but more complex.

I've got a lot of stuff (116 todos) as line items. Some of that is important,
priority 1 stuff.

A lot of it it is not, and will be gotten around to as time permits.

Changing a test print-out would seem to me to be one of those low-priority fix
it when you have time, deals.

~~~
vacri
Or they could just revert it to the CUPS default page.

